# Tác hại của việc giữ ấm không đúng cách gây nguy hại cho thai nhi



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (20/12/18)

Mẹ bầu trong quá trình mang thai phải chịu nhiều thay đổi của cơ thể, cùng với mùa đông và sự thay đổi thời tiết làm cho mẹ bầu rất dễ mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp như cảm cúm, cảm lạnh, ho…nếu như không biết giữ ấm và chăm sóc sức khỏe đúng cách.





​
Khi các mẹ bầu bị bệnh thì việc dùng thuốc cần tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt chỉ định của bác sĩ, nếu tự ý dùng thuốc thì sẽ rất nguy hiểm cho thai nhi đặc biệt trong sự phát triển và có thể gây ra dị tật. Một số thói quen không tốt của mẹ bầu dẫn đến nhiễm bệnh:

*-Mặc đồ không đủ ấm*
Một số mẹ bầu vào mùa đông thường không chú ý giữ ấm những bộ phần quan trọng như chân, tay, cổ, đầu mà chỉ quan tâm giữ ấm cơ thể. Điều này rất nguy hiểm và rất dễ bị nhiễm lạnh rồi sinh bệnh gây ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi.

Đồng thời mẹ bầu cần giữ ấm tay, quàng khăn giữ ấm đầu cổ và khi ra đường cần đeo khẩu trang để giữ ấm vùng họng. Ngoài ra mẹ bầu nên mặc nhiều áo mỏng thay vì mặc 1 áo giày, khó thấm mồ hôi. Việc mặc nhiều áo sẽ dễ dàng hơn trong việc điều chỉnh khi nhiệt độ thay đổi.

*-Ăn đồ không ấm nóng*
Thời gian đầu mang thai việc ốm nghén là triệu chứng khiến các mẹ rất khó chịu và gây ra nhiều khó khăn trong việc ăn uống. Chính vì thế một số mẹ bầu thích ăn những món ăn ngoài, ăn đồ lạnh, uống đồ lành…mà không để ý rằng mình đang trong quá trình mang thai.






​
Việc sử dụng đồ ăn như vậy thường xuyên không có lợi cho cả mẹ và bé, vừa dễ gây bệnh cho mẹ mà lại còn không cung cấp đủ nguồn dinh dưỡng cho sự phát triển của thai nhi.

Vậy nên việc giữ ấm cơ thể trong mùa đông thì mẹ bầu cần ăn đủ chất dinh dưỡng mà thức ăn cần phải nấu chín. Hơn nữa việc uống nước mùa đông nên pha nước ấm, giúp thanh lọc cơ thể tốt hơn, giảm tình trạng viêm mũi, viêm họng.

*-Vận động không hợp lý*
Quan điểm của mẹ bầu là vận động sẽ giúp cho quá trình sinh nở diễn ra dễ dàng hơn, nhưng đó là một sai lầm khi mang thai cần nhiều thời gian để nghỉ ngơi hơn, chế độ vận động của mẹ bầu chú ý nhẹ nhàng.

Còn hoạt động nhiều hơn để dễ đẻ là vào cuối thai kỳ, những cần chú ý để không ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi và cả mẹ. Ngược lại với điều đó một số mẹ bầu lại lười vận động để trốn rét, sự lười biếng này sẽ làm cho sức khỏe mẹ bầu bị suy giảm, dễ dàng mắc bệnh hơn. Do đó dù thời tiết như thế nào thì mẹ bầu cần vận động nhẹ nhàng để giúp cơ thể ấm nóng khỏe mạnh.

*-Trùm chăn kín đầu khi ngủ*
Nhiều mẹ bầu có thói quen trùm chăn khi ngủ, nhưng hệ quả mà nó đem lại là vô cùng to lớn, việc trùm chăn kín đầu vô tình làm cho lượng oxy cung cấp cho cơ thể bị thiếu hụt. Dần dần mẹ bầu sẽ trở nên mệt mỏi, đặc biệt là thai nhi sẽ không được cung cấp đủ oxy gây ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển.





​
Do đó để có giấc ngủ chất lượng, tăng cường sức khỏe của cả mẹ và bé, các mẹ bầu cần lựa chọn tư thế ngủ thoãi mái, giữ tinh thần thoãi mái bằng cách thư giãn, massage, nghe nhạc, đọc sách, xem phim…
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

